# What are some of your favorite dishes to prepare at the timeshare resort when you do not want to eat at a restaurant?



## exco (Oct 15, 2020)

Would you please share some of your favorite "quick and easy" recipes to cook at a timeshare resort when you don't feel like going out to a restaurant  or getting takeout?  The simpler the recipe the better, since typically you don't have a lot of spices/sauces on hand while you're at a resort.

Thank you.









						Adults with Covid-19 about 'twice as likely' to say they have dined at a restaurant, CDC study suggests | CNN
					

Adults who tested positive for Covid-19 were about twice as likely to have eaten at a restaurant in the two weeks before becoming ill than those who tested negative, according to a new CDC study.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 15, 2020)

We get a six pack or 2 six packs of everything bagels at Costco. We buy an onion, jar capers,  sliced tomatoes and cream cheese. This makes an excellent breakfast dish or for lunch. We sometimes also buy an eight pack of apple strudels at Costco to just warm in the oven.You can freeze them and eat them. sometimes we buy some packages saimin and add things left over from meals out. We basically are quick and easy. Also,we have a glass of wine before going out and it cuts our meal cost at least 1/3 rd as we drink modestly priced wine $20-$40 per bottle range usually and they are double and triple that price often eating out.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 15, 2020)

When we travel to Hawaii we take a small extra piece of luggage with kitchen supplies including spices, knives (the resort knives are always so dull) and Ziploc bags.  When in Hawaii we eat out extensively but I will cook four meals at the BBQ grills in the two-week period. 1) I will buy fresh fish at the market and grill them on cedar planks (part of our kitchen supply bag) while my wife bakes potatoes; 2) I will buy ground beef and cook burgers and grill fresh pineapple slices; 3) I will barbecue chicken leg quarters using a dry BBQ rub I bring in our kitchen supply bag; and 4) I will grill steaks.

When we travel to Colorado during the summer we do not take any kitchen supplies for the week but I will buy the ingredients to prepare homemade spaghetti sauce in the villa's kitchen. That meal is always good for leftovers.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 15, 2020)

We often "assemble" dinners Day One or Day Two of Hawaii trips using Costco staples:  rotisserie chicken, pre-made salads, luncheon sandwiches, and wine.

The only real cooking we do for dinners is grilling steaks or searing ahi, neither of which happens more than once or twice during a two week trip.


----------



## zentraveler (Oct 15, 2020)

We also take a small "kit" from home: one really sharp knife (love this one https://tinyurl.com/covered-knife), grind-able salt and pepper from Trader Joes, a sponge (hate using a wash cloth for the kitchen), cloth napkins, salad tongs. We also get fresh fish, frozen vegetables, staples mentioned like Costco chicken, salad, sliced cheese, pre-cooked hardboiled eggs (not sure if Costco has these, but Safeway does) etc.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 15, 2020)

We usually have at least one pasta dinner. pre-made salad and garlic bread from a grocery store or deli. Not to say that we haven't made some fairly extravagant timeshare meals, but mostly it's about being out and about, sightseeing, or other activities, not seeing how big a mess we can make in the TS kitchen.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 15, 2020)

We tend to go for convenience, so will buy some frozen foods like lasagna or other family sized meals. Stouffers makes some decent ones. We make chili or taco meat (we may bring a purchased spice pack to avoid carrying spices if flying). We bake chicken with veggies. We sometimes get heat & serve or serve cold items from Costco. Anything we cook is big enough for planned leftovers.

Sheila


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 15, 2020)

It seems like we always pick up a Costco chicken and a bagged  Caesar salad and have that for a couple of meals. If I am going by car and I feel like dragging a crockpot, I sometimes make pulled pork with the easiest recipe in the world. I am thinking of calling ahead next time I want bring this and seeing if I can get a crockpot from the resort.  This recipe has over 5000 five star reviews on allrecipes website.

SLOW COOKER PULLED PORK

1 (2 pound) pork tenderloin
1 (12 fluid ounce) can or bottle root beer
1 (18 ounce) bottle your favorite barbecue sauce
hamburger buns, split and lightly toasted

Place the pork tenderloin in a slow cooker; pour the root beer over the meat. Cover and cook on low until well cooked and the pork shreds easily, 6 to 7 hours. (Note: the actual length of time may vary according to individual slow cooker, my crockpot cooks a lot faster.) Drain well. Stir in barbecue sauce. (I prefer to provide on the side since not everyone likes the same amount of sauce.) Serve on hamburger buns. I usually add a premade bag of coleslaw with dressing on the side to serve as a condiment. I have added sliced onions and used other cuts of pork as well.


----------



## deniseh (Oct 15, 2020)

Steaks on the grill with baked potatoes is one meal we usually do. Costco rotisserie chicken is always a good meal for day of arrival.  I've also done sheet pan fajitas which is pretty easy.  I take some small ziplock bags of spices and herbs.  I actually enjoy cooking some meals while on vacation.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 16, 2020)

Tacos. We usually cook them on Tuesday. 

Seriously, tacos are great for TS stays. We do a quick grocery shopping trip and the ingredients are cheap and easy to make.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 16, 2020)

Pot of gumbo.  Not easy to make but a pot lasts us for several days.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2020)

Pot of stew, pot of beans, pot of spaghetti.  Add a salad and bread and you are good to go for days.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 16, 2020)

NY Strip Steak, grilled.  With baked potatoes, sour cream, chives.  And a salad.

Pulled pork, vacuum sealed and frozen at home, then reheated in condo.  Usually as sandwiches with a bagged salad mix.

Smoked BBQ pork ribs, vacuum sealed and frozen at home, then reheated in condo.  Sometimes we bring slaw, sometimes we make a bagged salad mix, or maybe corn on the cob.

Rotisserie chicken from a grocery store, salad and baked potatoes.

Pasta bolognese made with sauce from home, frozen and reheated in timeshare.  Caesar salad from a bagged kit.

BBQ tri tip sandwiches, from tri tip vacuum sealed and frozen at home.  Corn on the cob, or salad.

Chicken club sandwiches, salad.  Or grilled ham and cheese sandwiches.

Chicken picatta, steamed broccoli, brown rice.

Burgers and salad or corn on the cob, maybe with watermelon or grapes.  Or maybe hot dogs.

Chicken sate with cold cucumber salad, peanut sauce (made at home) and rice

Roasted turkey breast, gravy, stuffing, homemade cranberry sauce, frozen green beans, reheated rolls (either made at home and frozen, or commercially made rolls), mashed potatoes and frozen commercial apple pie, baked in the condo.  Obviously for Thanksgiving.

For breakfast: 
bacon, eggs and toast 
overnight oats- I mix the dry ingredients at home, then add milk and shredded apple at the timeshare
yeasted waffles- I mix the dry ingredients at home, then make the batter at the condo, which takes no more than 5 min.  serve with bacon and berries, typically


----------



## Monykalyn (Oct 16, 2020)

More local grocery store chains have pre-seasoned meats, and assembled take and bake stuffed potatoes and casseroles either in deli or meat counter. More expensive than doing all yourself-but still way less expensive than eating out, and no need to haul spices or have waste.


----------



## callwill (Oct 17, 2020)

Rotisserie Chicken from any nearby market that has it. We may grab a box of yellow rice to go with it.  Pasta with meatballs(frozen) or sausage on another night. Something to grill if we can on another night...steaks, burgers...Bagged salads go with every one of these. Leftovers can be had for lunches. A few easy items for breakfasts... cereal milk eggs bread.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 17, 2020)

I am currently on an almost three week trip to the USVI. 
We prefer not to eat out in restaurants. 
We brought a large suitcase with a Trader Joe’s blue cooler Inside with frozen foods and a smaller cooler with Refrigerator items

Costco Beef Shirt ribs with BBQ sauce = 2 dinners and 2 lunches
Costco Lamb Shanks with gravy = 2 dinners and 2 lunches. These both are in vacuum packages and can be heated in a pot of simmering water 
Costco assorted sliced cheese 2 packages = many lunches and breakfasts
Costco Organic sliced turkey that comes in a three pack = many lunches
Trader Joe’s Shawarma Chicken Thighs and Rosemary Balsamic Steak Tips = 4 meals 
2 Filet Mignons = 1 dinner with leftovers
2 Packages Chicken = 2 dinners
Hot dogs = 1 dinner, 1 lunch 
Olive oil spray, spice packets, S&P, 6 noodle and sauce packets. Mayo/mustard, bacon, butter, Costco individual guacamole cups 
So 12 dinners came with us. 

Once on island did a large grocery order delivered For lettuce tomato Fresh fruit, eggs, bread, dairy, ground turkey for Santa Fe stuffed peppers and Bolognes sauce = 2 dinners and two lunches. Stouffers Lasagna x 2.  

16 dinners give or take. 

We will do take out/ delivery from a few fav restaurants to break things up. 

I have never done this so extensively before.  When I go to the Cayman Islands  for 6-7 weeks I pack a $25 crock pot and make chili’s, soups, pulled pork, stuffed peppers, etc but do most of the shopping there.  

These are different times.


----------



## CPNY (Oct 17, 2020)

Seafood pasta, tikka masala, eggplant parm, steak, French toast, eggs Benedict, the list goes on and on.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 17, 2020)

Pasta, chili in the crockpot, shredded pork in the crockpot, salmon or other fish in the oven, a frozen meal in the microwave. Simple and easy, pretty much like we do at home. Just the two of us.

Lunch is just cold cut sandwiches, tuna, peanut butter, nachos and cheese with salsa, whatever.

Breakfast is cereal, oatmeal, yogurt, fruit, eggs with turkey bacon and English muffins, frozen waffles, maybe crab or corn muffins. We’ve made pancakes. Juice, coffee, tea.


----------



## ruhskis9713 (Oct 17, 2020)

Just learned a new trick during COVID stays.  We order meal kits from places like Hello Fresh, Blue Apron or Every Plate and have them delivered to the front desk.  Don't have to go to the grocery store, don't have to buy ingredients that I will only throw away at the end of the trip and they are more delicious and easy than most of what I would otherwise cook.


----------



## Firepath (Oct 17, 2020)

And we add scrambled eggs to most of the ingredients the next day to make breakfast burritos or tacos. Sometimes add chopped up sausage or bacon. Any leftover bread or eggs or coffee creamer at the end of the week we use for French toast.


dayooper said:


> Tacos. We usually cook them on Tuesday.
> 
> Seriously, tacos are great for TS stays. We do a quick grocery shopping trip and the ingredients are cheap and easy to make.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 17, 2020)

@GrayFal 

We did a similar thing in our summer travels.  Some of it was easy: pack all our own food for two five-day trips to drive-to destinations.

But for our trip to Utah, we were gone 2.5 weeks and I packed enough food in one cooler to have the basis of almost all of our meals.  We got two small Instacart deliveries.

I think we wound up getting takeout twice on the entire trip, otherwise ate breakfast, lunch and dinner that we prepared ourselves.  It was a lot of work in the planning stage at home, but at the condo it was a breeze.  All the meals were intentionally planned to take no more than 15 min to cook.

We found that we really preferred this style of travel.  It was somehow more relaxing to us.  I really put a lot of focus on meals being easy and tasty.  Healthier than restaurant dining but not so healthy that we’d crave something better.  And Jeez it was such a huge savings.

It helps that I like to cook and I don’t mind cleaning up.  So from my perspective there’s no “ugh this is a chore”.


----------



## klpca (Oct 17, 2020)

When we are near Costco or Trader Joes, those are our mainstays for timeshare food. We also pick up bagged salads that come with the dressing already made. Trader Joes especially has pretty good pre-seasoned meats that are perfect for grilling, especially their Bool Kogi. At Costco we look for already prepared meals near the meat department, and of course pick up a rotisserie chicken because that is good for a lot of things, not just the first meal. I will also grab some frozen meatballs and a jar of pasta sauce for "fast food". We eat a lot of salads and one of my easy "cheats" is to make a greek salad (no lettuce) with chunky chopped cucumbers, tomatoes, red onion and mix it with some marinated olives/feta cheese from the olive bar (if available). No need for any additional dressing. We also pick up some fresh fruit for snacks. 

I don't (can't) eat out at restaurants too often - I am sensitive to fats and dairy and boy-o-boy do restaurants use a ton of both - so I cook a lot at home and I really appreciate a break when traveling, so that's when we utilize pre-made foods. I have a tough time cooking in a timeshare because I don't have access to things like fresh herbs, or even my dried herbs. It's definitely a challenge.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 17, 2020)

heathpack said:


> @GrayFal
> 
> We did a similar thing in our summer travels.  Some of it was easy: pack all our own food for two five-day trips to drive-to destinations.
> 
> ...


@heathpack 
Traveling in times of Covid Is stressful enough. 
Pre planning was worth it so as not to stress when we are here. 

It is likely that the Cayman Islands won’t be open for our usual 2 month February March trip. We will do a road trip along the east coast down to SC & Florida and use the same technique of pre buying and freezing and grocery delivery to keep ourselves safe.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 17, 2020)

$10 Tuesday Special Large pizzas from Papa Murphy's, a salad of some kind, and a bottle of Zinfandel.  Usually not a fan of Lodi, CA wines, but the last couple of OZV Old Vine Zinfandel vintages have been a good value as a wine with pizza.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 17, 2020)

klpca said:


> I don't (can't) eat out at restaurants too often - I am sensitive to fats and dairy and boy-o-boy do restaurants use a ton of both - so I cook a lot at home and I really appreciate a break when traveling, so that's when we utilize pre-made foods. I have a tough time cooking in a timeshare because I don't have access to things like fresh herbs, or even my dried herbs. It's definitely a challenge.



Why would you not have access to your dried herbs? They don't take up much space in luggage.


----------



## bobby (Oct 17, 2020)

We don't "cook". Just heat up grocery store things. Often dinner is everyone goes to a good grocery and picks up what they want for dinner at the premade counters. A great way to have things you like but others don't (fried chicken, okra, etc.). Bring right home and eat. A large purchased chocolate cake starts off the week. Costco isn't around where we timeshare.


----------



## klpca (Oct 17, 2020)

controller1 said:


> Why would you not have access to your dried herbs? They don't take up much space in luggage.


I have two full kitchen drawers of herbs plus my two raised beds outside. You never know which ones you might need.  I suppose that I could take the "most likely" suspects, but truthfully we usually take two carryon sized suitcases so space is also an issue. For my roast chicken I use rosemary, sage, thyme, garlic, and parsley. Plus I would need my salt and pepper grinders. It's just easier to buy things preseasoned.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Oct 17, 2020)

Anyone else tried these yet?  I found them in-store at our local Costco, in the closed refrigerator cases (the ones with doors) that have meats such as hot dogs.  About $13-14 or so if I remember, and good for 2 meals for both of us.  We've been wrapping the entire rack in aluminum foil to reduce the mess (after making sure to get all the BBQ sauce out of the package and onto the ribs), then putting them on our grill (set a little above Medium) for about 30 minutes.  They're quite good, and I suspect would be a fun timeshare meal if you like ribs and want something easy to prepare.


----------



## Icc5 (Oct 17, 2020)

It all depends on what we are doing,weather,etc.  We usually eat out at least once a day when on vacation.  If we decide to sleep in or not leave the unit till later we make sure to have English muffins,bacon,eggs.  My wife will make eggs and either sausage or bacon on the muffin.  We also try to get fresh bagels if in an area that has a bakery or coffee shop.  We also have bacon,lettuce,tomato at least one of the days.  We try staying simple which we also do at home.  We do eat out on vacation several times even though neither one of us are big restaurant people.  If we have a BBQ nearby we will grill some steaks and burgers along with some good sausage.
When on vacation we usually drive a lot to see the sights even if it means long drives.  
We also try finding a grocery store that has the pre cut up fruit.  We eat more fruit then we ever used to and fruit works great for a light breakfast or lunch.  We also always have milk and cereal as a quack meal.  Tacos and burritos always for simple again.  When we want something more refined we hit a restaurant.  
Bart


----------



## easyrider (Oct 17, 2020)

For our Mexico trips we usually arrive after 5 pm and have been up since 3 am to catch our first flight at 5 am. We usually bring a frozen package of Garlic Chicken casserole and have that on our first night. Sometimes pizza and beers at the beach depending on who is traveling with us.

For Hawaii trips it is the same travel times but we end up with a couple of extra hours because of the time zone difference. We like to go to the ABC store, get a couple plates of finger foods and some beverages and head to the beach for sunset.

Driving destinations for us include bbq's on site so we bbq something.

Bill


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 17, 2020)

Kielbasa with red potatoes.  cook up some red potatoes, green peepers and onions  then add kielbasa.    add a little parmesan cheese at the end


----------



## exco (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you for your suggestions and ideas.  
Here are some of my favorite recipes to cook at a timeshare resort:

Microwave steamed eggs








						Microwave Steamed Egg
					

A quick and easy shortcut method for making steamed eggs. This method is faster than the traditional steamed method for cooking, but still produces an egg custard dish with a silky and smooth texture.




					kirbiecravings.com
				




Shredded Chicken








						No Rotisserie Chicken? Here's How To Boil Chicken For Any Recipe
					

Boiled chicken doesn't have to be boring.




					www.delish.com
				




Fruit and yogurt smoothie








						5 Ways to Make a Fruit and Yogurt Smoothie - wikiHow
					

A fruit and yogurt smoothie makes a delicious, healthy breakfast or afternoon snack. Once you get the hang of achieving the right ratio of fruit to yogurt, experiment by adding different types of fruits and sweeteners. This article has...




					www.wikihow.com
				




I would appreciate more recipes from you.


----------



## crowmg (Oct 17, 2020)

We are gone during the day so we have dinner when we get back from our shopping, travels or sightseeing.  Mostly premade foods like grilled chicken, bagged salads and fresh vegetables/fruits from the grocery store.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 17, 2020)

klpca said:


> I have two full kitchen drawers of herbs plus my two raised beds outside. You never know which ones you might need.  I suppose that I could take the "most likely" suspects, but truthfully we usually take two carryon sized suitcases so space is also an issue. For my roast chicken I use rosemary, sage, thyme, garlic, and parsley. Plus I would need my salt and pepper grinders. It's just easier to buy things preseasoned.



That's understandable. I always know which four meals I will prepare and that helps in deciding what to bring and what to leave at home for things such as spices/herbs. Then I just have to buy the fresh ingredients at the destination.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 17, 2020)

Our joke is if we're not at the grocery store every day, we're not really on vacation. 

When we got married, we registered for and received a "campground kitchen," which now lives in our timeshare box. It's like a hanging toiletries kit, but with space for spices, oils, etc. So that goes with us on every drive-to timeshare trip.

We then bring things that work to create quick lunches or to extend leftovers...this includes things like pasta and sauce, box macaroni and cheese, a can or two of soup, a can of tuna and/or chicken, our homemade and canned applesauce and tomatoes, and usually a cheap package of ramen. And then usually small Tupperware containers of staples like flour and sugar. (Lemme tell you about the time that TSA in Kona was confused when my mother packed a small electronic device--inside a secure plastic case--within the small flour container, still with some flour in it....) Some trips we find we eat out lunches mostly, and some places it's mostly dinners. (Depends on the day/location/season.) We probably only eat out maybe 4 or 5 times total. One of the things I love to do is find local farmer's markets and be inspired by local ingredients and go from there. My mother, my daughter, and I all enjoy cooking and baking, and exploring other places' foodways (both local markets and grocery stores) is part of the fun we get out of timeshare vacations.

Soup--of some kind--usually gets made at least once per vacation. (Leftovers + quart of homemade tomatoes and/or can of cream of something soup = tasty lunches for days.) Easy grilled something usually once (esp. if it's nice weather.) Lemon sponge is a favorite dessert. 

Have any of you ever participated in the "Iron Chef" type activity that some Marriott resorts run? Our family loves those, and we almost always win.


----------



## cafeirene (Oct 17, 2020)

For locations we can drive to and have visited before (thus are well aware of any kitchen limitations), we try to sous vide then freeze at least one steak-like item in advance to sear for dinner one night, pre-make and freeze for transit either a bolognese  or maybe a batch of gumbo.  Pack starches to cook there (rice, pasta, potatoes). For Carmel, we can always stop and pick up fresh artichokes or other veg on the way, for Tahoe locations we try to stop in at a fruit stand near Auburn on the way up to fill in any fresh items. Also, for Northstar, we pick up at least one ready to heat dinner from Truckee Food Shop, a chef-owned local food provider who makes a variety of entrees and select ala carte items for lunch or dinners. The roasted chicken dinner is the best!!   In Sedona, since that is a road trip destination, we know what the local shopping is, plan accordingly and also seek out tamales from Tamaliza for more than one meal. Definitely the best restaurant in Sedona. 

We pack those items we know we want - a few select spices, tools, wine and sparkling water.  butter, olive oil, etc.  Tools include a microplane, a juice squeezer, maybe a knife, and an aeropress for coffee. 

When we fly (say for Hawaii), we normally have regular shopping locally, taking full advantage of fresh fish and fruit, veg.  Of course we haven't been able to visit Hawaii since Covid-19, and hope some of our favourite food sources somehow survive.  We generally cook most mornings and evenings, and if out at lunch, would plan that be the main-meal-of-the-day.  Depending on length of stay,  very few Costco items (hard to justify a 1L bottle of rum for 10 days but if we are staying 2+ weeks or have extra people, it might be worth it, but generally on Maui we support Tamura's who also have excellent poke to go. I buy fresh fish 4-5 times a week when on island and try to simplify and go native in my cooking.


----------



## klpca (Oct 17, 2020)

controller1 said:


> That's understandable. I always know which four meals I will prepare and that helps in deciding what to bring and what to leave at home for things such as spices/herbs. Then I just have to buy the fresh ingredients at the destination.


Fresh herbs are the ultimate luxury to me. We get a CSA box every week with produce (only $25 - what a deal!) so I told my husband to just plant more herbs for me and skip the veggies. Funny herb story - somehow the mint died. Mint is like a weed and I had no idea that it could be killed but I saw it with my own two eyes. Last week I noticed a weed in the rocks surrounding our raised beds. Yep, it's mint. We'll never get rid of it now! 

I really don't meal plan when we travel. I am impressed that you know what you will prepare! I am not that organized. I used to be but over the years I have gotten a bit lazy - or more of a free spirit - take your pick. I take a look at what's on hand and that's what we have for dinner.


----------



## Bxian (Oct 17, 2020)

For our home timeshare, I plan out our meals in advance before leaving home, factoring in what restaurants we want to visit and what we want to cook at the resort.  We are at about 50-50 dining out and eating in. We typically have fruit, yogurt, and granola for breakfast and salads, sandwiches or leftovers (usually from our restaurant meals) for lunch. Our home resort (Charter Club of Marco Beach) has a wonderful huge gas grill that can be used (at least pre-Covid) by multiple people at once.  My husband enjoys socializing at the grill! We typically have grilled chicken, grilled steak and grilled shrimp or scallops during our stay. I bring a set of salt and pepper shakers plus spice mixes in our luggage.  We always seek out  local farmer's market for fresh veggies to grill as well as fruit for breakfast and snacks.  Sometimes, I will bring along Martha White muffin mixes (just add water) or shelf-stable packets of rice mixes or Trader Joe's shelf-stable Indian veggie mixes.  I have been doing that less in the past couple of years as we try to move away from processed foods.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 17, 2020)

sun starved Gayle said:


> It seems like we always pick up a Costco chicken and a bagged  Caesar salad and have that for a couple of meals. If I am going by car and I feel like dragging a crockpot, I sometimes make pulled pork with the easiest recipe in the world. I am thinking of calling ahead next time I want bring this and seeing if I can get a crockpot from the resort.  This recipe has over 5000 five star reviews on allrecipes website.
> 
> SLOW COOKER PULLED PORK
> 
> ...


In my opinion pork tenderloin makes for a very dry and aweful pulled pork. There simply isn't enough fat marbled in the meat and the grain of the meat is too short and too fine. Go for a bone in pork shoulder. I often do this in the pressure cooker (cooked using the slow cook method for 10 hours) I cut a large onion in quarters, put it in the pressure cooker with the pork shoulder with about two cups of water. I will also pour in some blasphemous liquid smoke and cook for 10 hours. You can then warm up some BBQ sauce and use it to top the pulled pork after it is cooked. I don't cook it with the pork. I like Sticky Fingers sauces from the grocery store, but that is probably something you will only find in the Southeast, though we could find it back in Ohio.


----------



## CPNY (Oct 17, 2020)

Julia childs stovetop veal


----------



## silentg (Oct 17, 2020)

Since he retired in August 2019,my husband has been doing most of the cooking, he enjoys it. He is a good cook!
When we went to Virginia, he went to Food Lion and bought enough food for the whole stay. We brought some things with us since we drove to the timeshare. Coffee, pasta, cereal, spices. We ate at the restaurant at the resort the first night, after a long day driving. But then we had chicken two nights, potatoes, vegetables. Another night we had pasta, and we had cold cuts and chicken salad for lunches. Breakfast we had cereal, juice coffee and bagels. On our way home we stopped at Denny’s for breakfast. It was a nice to go away for a few days and still practicing social distancing and mask wearing.


----------



## jonreyn (Oct 20, 2020)

We have a tote stored at the resort in Mexico with a crock pot, kitchen knives, and various paper and plastic items remaining at the end of our vacation. With the crock pot, we can enjoy the beach or pool and do not have to check and stir it every hour. Save quite a bit of money by eating in the room and not paying the All Inclusive fees charged by the resort. I am diabetic and prefer not to drink alcohol and try to watch my diet (most of the time). Resort food can be costly during a 4 to 6 week vacation.


----------



## jonmaiman (Oct 20, 2020)

We usually eat dinner out at least half of the time.   I will grill steaks, hamburgers, hot dogs,  or chops for dinner served along with some salad and a starch.    In locations with good seafood available, I make my own adaption of Pasta Primavera with lots of sautéed fresh veggies (peppers, onions, mushrooms, zucchini, etc.) and than add Shrimp sautéed  in a white wine butter sauce.   It is a lot of work but it is a special treat during vacation.   We also make traditional pasta with jarred red sauce (or occasionally bring our own homemade meat sauce).   

Lunch is usually sandwiches, fruit, and chips.   Breakfasts are mix of eggs and toast, cereal and yogurt, or rarely pancakes with berries.   Will occasionally go out for breakfast or lunch if it fits in with the sightseeing plans for the day or there is someplace special we want to try.

--Jon


----------



## NOLA47 (Oct 21, 2020)

I’ve been reading this thread and can’t resist adding something.  We take a couple of driving family vacations each year with a big group - about a group of 12-14.  We’ve tried eating out with each family taking a turn one night choosing the restaurant and picking up the tab for everyone.  While that is fun for some, it’s no fun for the younger kids (and frankly some of the older ones too) waiting for a party that size to be served. Also, the kids don’t want to stop what they are doing to get cleaned up to go out to dinner.   Now, just about all our meals are at the resort unless the kids go off on their own and eat out on occasion. Included in our grocery run when we arrive are cold cuts for sandwiches at the beach.

i use a rolling cart to pack spices and things we use all the time or that I already have on hand at home so that we don’t have to buy them on vacation.  At both locations we use the outdoor grills A LOT!   Our family loves grilled weiners, burgers, steaks and fish.  We have even grilled lobster tails.  We enjoy some pretty nice meals by cooking ourselves.   I also cook gumbo and red beans ahead of time and bring so that I just have to warm in a crock pot.   In the evening when it’s time to wind down, someone will bake cookies and/or pop popcorn.  Ice cream is a staple to eat alone or with those warm cookies. 

Over the years, I’ve generated a list of things to remember (specific to the location) including items for the beach.  The list has changed over the years and as the kids get older but I can’t tell you how helpful those lists have been.  We take photos throughout the vacation and at the end I make a photo book for each family.  I set up the photo book but wait for a nice coupon from Picaboo to purchase it.   The books are priceless.  When we are all together, we pull those books out and have the best laughs. 

one last tip.... if we have eggs left at the end of the week, I boil them the night before and have them for a quick breakfast or for the ride home since we don’t have time to nor the desire to cook on the morning we check out if the resorts.


----------



## mchct (Oct 22, 2020)

Wow, these ideas for meals in your timeshare kitchen sound great!  Has anyone tried to bring an "Instant Pot" type cooker, since those function as a pressure cooker or slow cooker crock pot?

When we've stayed at the Marriott Desert Villa in Palm Springs CA (we live in Southern California, so not too far/just under 2 hours drive time), we've shopped at Costco and Sams Club and will also pick up the rotisserie chicken or pizza for no prep.  Also the tamales are easy to heat in a microwave, some ready made salads are good for dinner or lunch.  Plus some bagels, yogurts or other bakery items for easy breakfast.  

When we go to Hawaii we usually stay at the Marriott Ko Olina or other Marriotts on the other islands.  We'll also go to Costco, Sam's and local shops like Don Quijote or the local farmer's markets and pick up fruits, vegetable, & groceries for simple breakfast and things like fish, chicken, burgers or steaks to grill for dinner.  We'll usually buy lunch out at a local place and get a plate lunch and the portions are always huge, so we'll eat the leftovers for dinner or bbq.  I also like to buy the local desserts like malasadas or mochi or ice cream like Dave's since there's room in the freezer.  In Hawaii, they have the frozen May's teriyaki burgers, chicken teriyaki and some other grilling stuff that's easy and convenient to grill.  So we tend to keep it fairly simple when travelling and timeshareing in the US.

But when we go for a week stay at our home resort, Marriott Phuket Beach Club in Thailand we use our villa kitchen for most of our meals since MPB is far from the larger stores and restaurants; and while the reastaurants at the Marriott resort (MPB is integrated and shares amenities with the JW Marriott) are very good, they're very Western priced.   

We hire a driver (Mr. Kom, since 2012!) on our second day for the whole day from 10 AM to 9-10 PM.  We'll do any sightseeing & shopping, have lunch and dinner with Mr. Kom at great local places where most tourists would probably not be aware of (that's why it's always great to have a local person!), and do the majority of our grocery shopping in Phuket Town.   Recent years, there's been a lot of development in the Mai Khao area and other resorts were built in the area so there are more local restaurants and in the past couple of years there's now a 7-11 and Family Mart within very easy walking/biking distance.

Groceries are generally very inexpensive in Thailand and we'll buy everything (chicken, pork, rice, veggies, fruit, eggs, cooking oil, noodles, coconut milk, sauce mixes, spices, vinegar, condiments, desserts, pastries, etc.) from the big supermarket chains Tesco or Big C and I'll usually bring a large soft sided cooler for the perishables, with our luggage.  Mr. Kom will always ask me what groceries/fruits we want and he'll stop at several of the numerous road side local fruit vendors or tables in front of the people's houses with fresh local mangos, pineapples, lychee, rambutan and other local fruits for very cheap and perfectly ripe!  If you ever get to Phuket and see the local tiny little pineapples (about the size of a hand grenade!) in season, try it as those are the best - they are super sweet, even better than the local Hawaii pineapples!  On our last trip, our friends (originally from Hawaii) travelled and stayed with us and they were amazed at how good these tiny pineapples were!  Many of the stands have them already bagged-cut and sliced up with the ends of the stem sticking out like a handle so it's easy to eat.  Some of the weekend local street market vendors will sell these small bags of cut up pineapples, but for a bit more than the roadside stands. 

Anyways, we will cook most of our meals in our villa kitchen using local ingredients because the western ingredients are much more expensive.  If we go to Bangkok, we'll sometimes take a cooking class which is fun.  To make it simpler, we'll buy premade curry pastes, satay seasonings, etc. and make various curries like red, yellow, green, Panang, Massaman.  We'll make chicken satay, pad see ewe, pad thai, rad nah, fried rice, Tom Yum soups, and even mango sticky rice for dessert!  The Marriott PB villas have a fully equipped kitchen (no dishwasher, but the maids will do your dishes with daily housekeeping!) and full sized refrig, place settings, and pretty much most cooking utensils, appliances, even a rice cooker.   MPB supplies bottled water, ground coffee & decaf for the coffee maker, instant coffee tubes, teas, sugars (brown and white), creamer and salt and pepper packets and replenishes it daily and you can always ask for more.  They also supply and replenish laundry detergent for the washer & dryer.

We always leave our leftover grocery supplies of dried rice, noodles, sauces, condiments, etc. with our housekeeping staff to divy up, as they always appreciate it when we ask them (and leave a note giving them permission to take the leftovers-must be the resort's policy) probably because they don't make much money.  One time we really overbought (or maybe ate out a bit more than planned) and had a couple pounds of leftover chicken in the freezer and eggs in the refrigerator and they seemed very surprised that we had so much leftover.  But they were happy. 

I guess even though we're on vacation, I don't mind cooking (and cleaning as I feel a bit "odd" having the maids wash our dishes!) our meals in such a gorgeous place!  And it's fun to try and recreate the recipes that we learned at the cooking class!   If you ever get a chance to go to Phuket, try and stay at the Marriott Phuket Beach Club!  The other Marriott timeshare, the Marriott Mai Khao resort is nice, but we prefer the MPB resort more with it's location right on the beach and integrated amenities with the JW Marriott.

Like many others, we weren't able to travel this year because of Covid 19 travel restrictions and had to push our week out to 2021 or 2022.   We really miss the travel but also the inexpensive and fresh fruit from Thailand this year as some of our stores here in So Cal are charging $5 for a tiny bag of rambutan or lychee fruits where we would probably pay less than $1 for that same size bag!  And the rambutan and these other "exotic" fruits aren't as sweet, tasty, and fresh as compared to Phuket!  Can't wait to get travelling again!  It was helpful and fun reading everyone's favorite dishes to cook in their timeshares, their tips, or what supplies and equipment they bring!  

Thanks again!
Cathy


----------



## catvag (Oct 22, 2020)

All of our 5 TS's have grills, from Hawaii Marriotts to Caribbean.  Hubby grills, I toss salad in a bag & nuke a couple sides.  I'm also in charge of opening the wine.  Viola.  Done while in my jammies!
And, boy, are the people in the elevator trying to grab that grilled steak or fish off hubby's plate!  We, too, pack in an insulated bag and put in the luggage - 6-8 lbs of steak/chops.


----------



## NOLA47 (Oct 22, 2020)

I thought of something else --

Several members mentioned getting the rotisserie chickens from Sam's or Costco and also using the grills.  Try cutting the chicken in half lengthwise and passing it on the grill.  It is really good.

When just about everyone is in the pool, we put burgers and or wieners on the grill and I gather all the fixings, condiments and other items in my cart and bring to the grill area.  When the meat is ready, we gather everyone to eat right by the grills rather than taking it back upstairs.  Easy cleanup right there and the supplies are placed back in the cart to transport to the room.  It is so very convenient.


----------



## Alaskaliz (Jan 12, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Pot of gumbo.  Not easy to make but a pot lasts us for several days.


might pack jambalaya  too! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Alaskaliz (Jan 12, 2022)

catvag said:


> All of our 5 TS's have grills, from Hawaii Marriotts to Caribbean.  Hubby grills, I toss salad in a bag & nuke a couple sides.  I'm also in charge of opening the wine.  Viola.  Done while in my jammies!
> And, boy, are the people in the elevator trying to grab that grilled steak or fish off hubby's plate!  We, too, pack in an insulated bag and put in the luggage - 6-8 lbs of steak/chops.


Yes, agree insulated bags are great.  With a direct flight , we can save a lot by Packing frozen meat, ground, steaks , hotdogs, may do Alaska salmon too!


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 13, 2022)

I make a really mean guacamole, better than anything I find here in Mexico. We usually do that for one or 2 nights of a 3-week stay.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 13, 2022)

bobpark56 said:


> I make a really mean guacamole, better than anything I find here in Mexico. We usually do that for one or 2 nights of a 3-week stay.


spill the beans, what's your recipe? 

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## dlca1 (Jan 13, 2022)

This isn’t really a dish, but we usually don’t have bacon at home. Trying to eat healthy.

For timeshare vacations, we enjoy a pack of bacon. Is great for breakfast or fried with rice or pasta. Makes the place smell great.


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 20, 2022)

ruhskis9713 said:


> Just learned a new trick during COVID stays.  We order meal kits from places like Hello Fresh, Blue Apron or Every Plate and have them delivered to the front desk.  Don't have to go to the grocery store, don't have to buy ingredients that I will only throw away at the end of the trip and they are more delicious and easy than most of what I would otherwise cook.



Great idea.


----------



## jkb (Feb 23, 2022)

I have a good one for all of you that cook while on vacation - only 5 ingredients (if you count the butter & water for the stuffing).  Oh, is it good and easy to make:  

Prep time: 10 minutes                       Total time: 50 minutes                                6 servings 

    6       1/2 inch thick boneless, trimmed loin pork chops
    1       6 oz pkg Stove Top stuffing (herb flavored if available; chicken otherwise)
    1       21 oz can apple pie filling
    1/2    stick butter & however much water for the stuffing

Wrap butter in its paper wrapper & put in zip-lock bag at home (I double bag it).  From home, also bring a piece of aluminum foil large enough to cover a 13x9 baking dish.

Heat oven to 375 degrees.
Prepare stuffing according to pkg instructions.
Use butter wrapper to grease the bottom of a glass 13x9 baking dish.
Spread apple pie filling in bottom of greased dish.
Arrange chops on apples.
Cover with prepared stuffing.
Cover with aluminum foil.
Bake 30 minutes.  Uncover.  Bake an additional 10 minutes or till chops are cooked thru (160 degrees).


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 23, 2022)

jkb said:


> I have a good one for all of you that cook while on vacation - only 5 ingredients (if you count the butter & water for the stuffing).  Oh, is it good and easy to make:
> 
> Prep time: 10 minutes                       Total time: 50 minutes                                6 servings
> 
> ...


Copying this recipe to use at home, LOL!


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 23, 2022)

I'm in the minority and I know it -- my wife and I eat less than one meal per day in restaurants when we have accommodation with any sort of kitchen. Even an "efficiency."

1) We both love to cook.
2) With the exception of the British Isles, I can count on one hand the number of times I've had a great breakfast in a restaurant on vacation. Usually they're mediocre and not worth the money spent. So we almost always make breakfast on vacation. Usually me because I'm the early riser.
3) One of our favorite things ABOUT vacationing this way is that we enjoy going to markets, buying local foodstuffs, and preparing local dishes. I have never had a problem acquiring whatever herbs and spices I need to get the job done -- usually butchers and grocers will give me small amounts, gratis. Showing sincere curiosity about their cuisine and its correct preparation is the key that opens all culinary locks.
4) If we do go out to eat, it is because the restaurant is a destination in itself. We have planned entire trips around a dinner reservation. (El Bulli, for instance.) Or because the restaurant in question makes something particularly interesting, that we want to try so that we can duplicate it at home -- Domaine de Lintillac, Leo Burdock, Ad Hoc, and similar. Furthermore, I will brazen my way into the kitchen and get first-hand instruction. "Monsieur, s'il vous plaît, dites au chef qu'un Américain fou veut vous regarder faire le plat de pétoncles," works every time.
5) I generally make do with whatever is in the kitchen. Although I have occasionally bought a cleaver, oyster knife, or similar. I mail these home on the way out.
6) If I see a line of grandmothers queuing up at a market, I get in line with them and find out what they're waiting for. This has been the best strategy for finding the best bakeries, fishmongers and similar. Our favorite timeshare kitchen meal started at La Boqueria. A line of some 30 abuelas were queued up. Since I speak enough Spanish to navigate a kitchen, I inquired what the big deal was. Turned out the big deal was rabbit, which everyone was braising for a local feast. So I got the basic recipe and made it in an efficiency. We STILL talk about that dish.

What I *don't* want on vacation is anything I can get at home. I don't see the point. If I'm in New Mexico, I want chilis. If I'm in Monterrey, I want abalone. If I'm in China, I want dumplings -- and so on.


----------



## Tkhalaska (Feb 25, 2022)

jkb said:


> I have a good one for all of you that cook while on vacation - only 5 ingredients (if you count the butter & water for the stuffing).  Oh, is it good and easy to make:
> 
> Prep time: 10 minutes                       Total time: 50 minutes                                6 servings
> 
> ...



This sounded so good ( and easy) I tried it in my home kitchen.  I did make 2 modifications- I used Lucky Leaf lite apple pie filling which cut the calories from the filling by 2/3 and the sugar by 75% although it does contain sucralose.  I also used half of the butter amount for the stuffing which I usually do anyway.  This recipe was so very easy to do, and it was absolutely delicious.  It is not only going on the timeshare menu list but the home menu list, it's a winner!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 25, 2022)

Some of our favorite meals here on Maui:
Ham, egg, broccoli, cheese quiche (we bring a glass pie pan in our carryon)  This is 3 meals.
Pulled pork from Costco's deli section with Rieser's potato salad (for Rick), broccoli or salad (I bring a jar of Hidden Ranch seasoning to make our own salad dressing) This is also 3 meals
NY steaks on the grill with salad and potato for Rick (We brought Kinder's steak seasoning and it is so good). Had to filet the thick steaks we got at Costco to make 8 steaks out of four steaks, and they are still 8 ounces each.  They were very thick.  Only $9.99 per pound.  $6.00 per steak.
We eat breakfast every day on the balcony.  Rick has bacon and eggs every morning of his life.  He overcooks eggs, well done.  I like eggs in restaurants but not his eggs.  I have a protein pancake from Optavia every day, being back on program for about 2 months to get some pounds off.  
Rick made green chili in the crockpot here at Hono Koa and froze some of it for future burrito meals (I just have the chili and ground beef with cheese and sour cream, while skinny man gets to eat flour tortillas and refried beans. Our friends like Rick's green chili and will be visiting for a meal or two of that.  
Chicken Taco Soup in the crockpot is one of my favorites and super easy.  Lots of ingredients to buy for it: two different kinds of beans, canned tomatoes, a can of corn, chicken, chicken broth, and tomato sauce.  
We have been known to cook corned beef here on Maui in the crockpot, but we won't be here for St. Patrick's Day.  I think we will skip it.  

We bring a lot of seasonings with us in some travel containers we found years ago on Amazon.

We used to eat out every dinner, kind of on the early side of dinner, when the sun penetrates the patio (our unit faces directly west) and it warms up.  We have experienced major wait times at restaurants and are choosing to go to only Paia Fish Market and a few others.  Cool Cats has the best tuna salad ever.  The food trucks down the street by Ka'anapali Beach look good and the smell is enticing.  

I wish we didn't have to have a car on the island.  I would love to have groceries delivered and just stay in our unit, but something always comes up that requires a car, like moving to Westin North for our last two weeks here.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 13, 2022)

jkb said:


> I have a good one for all of you that cook while on vacation - only 5 ingredients (if you count the butter & water for the stuffing).  Oh, is it good and easy to make:



I also saved this to try at home. I'll try to find a recipe to replace the pie filling with fresh apples. We always seem to have an abundance from our trees even with the deer eating their share.

Thanks for sharing!

Sheila


----------

